# Memory check



## ccc (Jul 11, 2009)

hi

Is it any tool to check if I have the correct memory (RAM) for my mainboard?
I mean generally not for a special mainboard.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 11, 2009)

If it works, then you have correct ram.
Read MB documentation.... it will tell what RAM do you need.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2009)

If you want to check you memory for faults you could use sysutils/memtest or sysutils/memtest86.


----------



## ccc (Jul 13, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If you want to check you memory for faults you could use sysutils/memtest or sysutils/memtest86.



thx, but can I use these tools under running freeBSD or I should boot from a boot CD with memtest installed?


----------



## Voltar (Jul 13, 2009)

I've always gone the route of booting from a Memtest86/Memtest86+ CD and letting it go about it's business. If you have RAM errors they'll likely show up right away, but if I'm building a new machine or have suspicions I'll let it go 24-48 hours.


----------



## ccc (Jul 14, 2009)

Voltar said:
			
		

> I've always gone the route of booting from a Memtest86/Memtest86+ CD and letting it go about it's business. If you have RAM errors they'll likely show up right away, but if I'm building a new machine or have suspicions I'll let it go 24-48 hours.



thx and pls let know.
BTW can you pls post a download link of this boot CD with Memtest86/Memtest86+ ?


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 14, 2009)

Don't forget Google.

Memtest86: http://www.memtest86.com/
memtest86+: http://www.memtest.org/


----------



## ccc (Jul 14, 2009)

thx, Memtest86/Memtest86+ is a very good tool, but it needs very long time for tests.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 14, 2009)

You can't have All you want in matter of seconds and for free


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 14, 2009)

And you don't want false positives *or* negatives when it comes to RAM ..


----------

